# Dexter Cattle for Sale - Eastern Iowa



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi All, 

Don Broadston has some Dexters for Sale....

*Don Broadston
Vinton, Iowa
[email protected]
319-404-3848*


ADCA #8192	
Dale Twister - Dun Cow

ADCA #019956	
DEBâs Kate - Black Yearling Heifer

ADCA #019949	
DEBâs Lola - Black 4 year old Cow.

ADCA #14951	
Pygmy Acres Bigboy Max - Black 8 year old bull

ADCA #14953	
Pygmy Acres Magie - Black 6 year old cow.

ADCA #019950	
DEBâs Twister Blk Blizzard - Black 6 year old cow.


Many other Dexters for sale in Eastern Iowa, and across Iowa. Check out all your options at www.DexterCattle4Sale.net


----------

